# What is the difference between a R22-100 & R22-200



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm sure this has been asked before, sorry I couldn't find it. I am curiuos what the difference is between these two models (R22-100 / R22-200).

TIA

LouPenya


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The manufacturer.

-100 is made by RCA/Thompson
-200 is made by Samsung


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> The manufacturer.
> 
> -100 is made by RCA/Thompson
> -200 is made by Samsung


WOW...that was fast!!!

Is there any difference in the Hard Drive size between the two as well?

LouPenya


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

azphi said:


> WOW...that was fast!!!
> 
> Is there any difference in the Hard Drive size between the two as well?
> 
> LouPenya


Nope. No difference in the two except for who manufactured them.

- Merg


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You may also find this link helpfull.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1224935&postcount=1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually the manufacturer of the -100s is Audiovox, who owns some of the rights to the RCA an Thomson names. But the answer is basically the same... the only difference is the manufacturer.


----------

